# GDMBR: Full Rigid or Full Suspension?



## albeant (Feb 24, 2004)

I'll be setting out with my wife in early August to ride a portion of the GDMBR (CO & NM, about 900 miles), and have two bike choices. In either case, I'll be using two panniers in the back and likely a rack up front for lashing a drybag, and WTB Prowler MX 2.1 UST tires. I've done lots of unsupported road touring in the past, but haven't done more than an overnight on dirt. Speed isn't my primary concern, as I'm the faster between my wife and me, but I don't want to haul around the FS for no good reason. 

Here are my options:
1. Surly LHT (26") w/ rigid fork, Avid BB7's 
2. Ventana Ciclon with a Revelation up front and hydraulic discs. 

Thoughts?


----------



## fotooutdoors (Jul 8, 2010)

I would go with the LHT if only because you can easily attach racks to it. Full-suspension doesn't generally play nice with racks. From what I hear (not first-hand knowledge, just friends and reading) Colorado is especially smooth, so the suspension would likely be overkill anyways.


----------



## Harryonaspot (Oct 5, 2004)

*Put some wide tires on the Surly*

And don't look back! I rode my rigid Fargo and couldn't understand why anyone would ride suspended on this route. There are very few areas that would be better with any suspension and fewer for full. I never walked or pushed because of trail ( road) conditions. I do recommend 1.9 or2 inch tires though. Just my thoughts. H


----------



## albeant (Feb 24, 2004)

Thanks foto and harry. I'd been leaning toward the FS (I've got a Freeload rack that so far has been pretty robust), but now I'm thinking about getting some Colorado dirt on the LHT.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

We are doing the Canadian portion first week in August. I'm riding a 26" LHT, my riding partner on a 700c LHT.


----------



## Harryonaspot (Oct 5, 2004)

*We may run into each other*

4 of us start in Banff on the 28 th. A slow and easy trip. Finishing in Glacier 8/10. I'm on a Fargo. Harry


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Cool, which route do you take from Sparwood?


----------



## Harryonaspot (Oct 5, 2004)

*We will not be going*

to Fernie.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Harry, we get mixed messages about the 'not to Fernie' route. We've been told that it's just too gnar to ride a bike loaded up. Do you think it's doable on the LHT with a dropbar like the Salsa Cowbell2 and 1.9" tires, front and rear racks with panniers? I have Troll as my other option, my friend has a Pugs.


----------



## Harryonaspot (Oct 5, 2004)

*I really don't know . There are definitely going to be some really tough sections.*

But it looks like an adventure, and best of all it's not paved. From blogs I 've read, there will be some pushing, but I have heard of many people doing it on fully loaded bikes like yours. You don't need to decide til Sparwood. But why not?i will be riding with 3women 2 of which are over 50, as am I. For me, getting way out there is the whole reason for going. When I rode the US sections, the best times were when we saw no one, had no traffic or whatever. It's all about why you are out there. The scenery near Fernie is great, nice town too. Basically flat, following a river most of the way. You will have fun either way. I start driving from the east coast tomorrow . Hope to run into you, Harry


----------



## albeant (Feb 24, 2004)

ahhh, Sparwood. this ride could be an option too:


----------

